# Ford 3000 years



## Chris231 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have just purchased a ford 3000. Manufactured 65 to 74. The plate seems to be missing. 

Does anyone know what year the put the lights in the front grill?

Thanks 
Chris231


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We have some resident Ford experts here, though I'm not one of them. Just wanted to welcome you aboard and see if you had resgistered your tractor here, or had some pictures?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Headlights where placed in the grille on tractors made for european and other markets.
Headlights where placed on the sides on tractors made for the US market.

No way to determine model year by placement of headlights on your Ford, I am afraid.
Fordsons, on the other hand, had their headlights moved a specific year.


----------

